# Xbox 360 - Red Flashing Ring Lights. (3 or 4 Lights)



## Jaymie1989

Three red lights flash on the Ring of Light​
CAUSE 

This behaviour occurs when the Xbox 360 console experiences a hardware failure.
Back to the top

THINGS TO TRY

Examine the lights on the power supply. When you turn on the console, the power supply light should illuminate green even if the three lights on the Ring of Light flash red. If the power supply unit light is not green, follow the steps that are listed in the following Microsoft Knowledge Base articles:

906101 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906101/) Xbox 360: The power supply light is red

906102 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906102/) Xbox 360: The power supply light is orange 

906103 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906103/) Xbox 360: The power supply light is not illuminated 

1. Turn off the console. Wait 10 seconds, and then again turn on the console to see whether the symptom occurs again. 

2. If you continue to experience this behaviour, contact Xbox Customer Support.


Four lights flash red on the Ring of Light​
CAUSE

This issue may occur if one of the following conditions is true: • The audio-visual (AV) cable is not correctly connected to the Xbox 360 console. 

The cable is not being detected by the console. 
This issue is not caused by incorrectly plugging the AV cable into a TV, a stereo, or a VCR.
Back to the top

THINGS TO TRY

1.Make sure that the AV cable is correctly connected to the Xbox 360 console.

2. Disconnect the AV cable from the Xbox 360 console and then reconnect the AV cable to the Xbox 360 console.

For more information about how to connect the AV cable to your Xbox 360 console, click the following article numbers to view the articles in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 

906144 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906144/) Xbox 360: How to connect the Xbox 360 console by using the Xbox 360 Composite AV Cable 

906303 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906303/) Xbox 360: How to connect an Xbox 360 console to a TV by using the Component HD AV Cable 

906202 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906202/) Xbox 360: How to connect the Xbox 360 VGA HD AV Cable 

906203 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906203/) Xbox 360: How to connect the Xbox 360 S-Video AV Cable 

Note. the cable often meets some slight resistance before being fully inserted. Not fully inserting the cable will result in either all four lights flashing on the ring of light, or may simply result in no video on the screen. The cable is fully inserted when the largest part of the connector is nearly touching the console’s case. 

3.If the four flashing red lights continue to flash, try wiping the metal area of the AV pack with a dry, lint-free cloth. The metal area is the end that plugs into the console. Clean and wipe the metal area thoroughly, and then try the AV Pack again. 

4. If the AV cable is correctly connected but the four red lights are still flashing, substitute a different AV cable if you have one available. 

5. If the four red lights continue to flash after you follow these troubleshooting steps, the Xbox 360 console may have to be repaired. Contact Xbox Customer Support. For more information about how to contact Xbox Customer Support, visit the following Web site:


----------



## chauffeur2

Has this been copied from Microsoft®??


----------



## Jaymie1989

Its mixed really, The top half is some parts from MS and the bottom half is mixed from 3 websites.


----------

